# ATI Radeon HD 5770 and acpid

## NTICompass

I updated my ati-drivers to 11.12 and my x11-base/xorg-server to 1.11.2-r2 and I noticed this message after ati-drivers was done installing:

```

Some cards need acpid running to handle events

Please add it to boot runlevel with rc-update add acpid boot

```

I never noticed this before.  Do I need to have acpid running?

sudo rc-update show | grep acpid shows that it isn't, and everything seems to be ok (well, minus this bug => https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=391193).Last edited by NTICompass on Fri Sep 06, 2013 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Not sure what's wrong with running acpid?

I never had that issue with acpid running... then again I've always been running acpid...

fglrx is still so buggy...

----------

## NTICompass

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Not sure what's wrong with running acpid?
> 
> I never had that issue with acpid running... then again I've always been running acpid...
> 
> fglrx is still so buggy...

 

I've never had acpid running, so I wan't sure.

----------

## Genone

Random guess: acpid could be needed to handle events for suspend/resume or attaching/detaching devices. Unfortunately there isn't any background information/references in the ChangeLog or the ebuild.

----------

## NTICompass

With acpid, the power button shuts down my pc, it used to just show a dialog.

----------

## Hu

With acpid, pressing the power button invokes the acpid scripts.  If you have not configured otherwise, the power button will trigger a halt.  You can change it to other events, such as going to S3 or going to S5.

----------

## eccerr0r

I usually have to edit /etc/acpi/default.sh and comment out the "init 0" to shutdown.  Then gnome-power-manager can handle that event to pop up the action query window (for the machines I installed Gnome on, of course.)

Then again one of my machines, gnome isn't plugged into ACPI properly and the power button shows an ACPI event but gnome-power-manager never sees it... another problem I've yet to debug...

----------

## NTICompass

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> I usually have to edit /etc/acpi/default.sh and comment out the "init 0" to shutdown.  Then gnome-power-manager can handle that event to pop up the action query window (for the machines I installed Gnome on, of course.)
> 
> Then again one of my machines, gnome isn't plugged into ACPI properly and the power button shows an ACPI event but gnome-power-manager never sees it... another problem I've yet to debug...

 

Thanks, commenting out "init 0" made it act how I want.  I figured as such, just didn't know which config file to edit.

----------

